# Raoul Moat's snake killed girlfriend's chinchilla



## elapid68 (Jul 25, 2010)

*Published On:* -
*Source:* Mirror (UK)

Shotgun killer Raoul Moat poses menacingly with a 12ft-long python wrapped round his neck.

Moat, who had an obsession with reptiles and had a huge dragon tattoo on his chest, kept two of the huge snakes in the tiny one-bedroom flat he shared with the mother of his eldest daughter.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## xxMelissaxx (Jul 25, 2010)

More good publicity for everyone that keeps pythons...


----------



## AM Pythons (Jul 25, 2010)

yes were all steriod abusing,shotgun wealding, serial killers.. didnt you know?..


----------



## xxMelissaxx (Jul 25, 2010)

I didn't know, but I guess that thanks to articles like this, a lot of other non-reptile keeping people do "know."

I just fail to see how the pets he keeps are at all relevant - yet another slow news day I guess..


----------



## Fantazmic (Jul 25, 2010)

he looks really scarey in that photograph...just look at his eyes.....i really wonder what any girl would be thinking getting involved with him...........


----------



## AM Pythons (Jul 25, 2010)

Spikey_Delight said:


> he looks really scarey in that photograph...just look at his eyes.....i really wonder what any girl would be thinking getting involved with him...........



probly 'he can bash up my ex-boyfriend'.. type of girl...but didnt that backfire.. she was the first one killed..


----------



## shellfisch (Jul 25, 2010)

xxMelissaxx said:


> I just fail to see how the pets he keeps are at all relevant - yet another slow news day I guess..



Yep, exactly what I thought


----------



## AM Pythons (Jul 25, 2010)

its a great ad to show what steriods will do for you...send you nuts..


----------



## caustichumor (Jul 25, 2010)

AM Pythons said:


> its a great ad to show what steriods will do for you...send you nuts..


 
Arnie did alright for himself....


----------



## bfg23 (Jul 25, 2010)

Obviously he only kept them to be cool since the house stunk beyond reason.

If you clean up after the reptiles, there should be no smell.

Silly meathead, can lift more than he could count.


----------



## Fuscus (Jul 25, 2010)

Proof that living with your girlfriend's chinchilla can drive you insane.
Also defrosting rodents in your microwave can end with a popping sound, a near useless rodent and a very messy microwave. 
Not many people do it twice, makes me wonder about the quality of the journalism. 



AM Pythons said:


> probly 'he can bash up my ex-boyfriend'.. type of girl...but didnt that backfire.. she was the first one killed..


First shot but she survived.


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 26, 2010)

> Embarrassingly small testicles resultant of years of steroidal abuse led him to do it!








8)


----------

